# Cypripedium wardii



## gerhard (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone in this forum cultivate Cypripedium wardii in his garden 'Successfully'?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 14, 2012)

What do you mean under 'Successfully'?
I have 2011 planted 2 cypripedium wardii .


----------



## Berthold (Mar 14, 2012)

Hakone said:


> What do you mean under 'Successfully'?



"Successfully" means that You keep the plant runnig for at least some years and it is blooming all the years.


----------



## John M (Mar 14, 2012)

Hakone, where do you live?

Gerhard, it is my understanding that Cyp. wardii is incredibly difficult or even impossible to cultivate, long term. Hopefully, people are finding ways to make this little plant happy. I'd love to grow it; but, not if it's wild collected and it is doomed to die in my care.


----------



## gerhard (Mar 18, 2012)

Tai, you know that with acaule we mean as 'Successfully' 5 years or more. But not necessarily will they bloom every year. There is really too little known about the live span of cypripediums in nature as well as in gardens.
I know of several people that cultivate wardii in gardens, but I don't know how long they have had it there. There is a fellow in Japan that successfully cultivates it , but thru Tom Velardi this person is not willing to share his methods with the rest, I think it is a little selfish. www.cypripedium.de I do have one wardii that shows up every year for the past 4 years, but has never flowered and it has not increased.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 18, 2012)

-	the plant may not bloom every year
-	as long as they do not bloom , you can ´t say that they are real varietie
-	I have 2 plants as 3 years old plant, I'll wait. 
-	As long as the plants each year comes back, the substrate is OK


----------



## Hakone (Mar 18, 2012)

gerhard said:


> Tai, you know that with acaule we mean as 'Successfully' 5 years or more. But not necessarily will they bloom every year. There is really too little known about the live span of cypripediums in nature as well as in gardens.
> *I know of several people that cultivate wardii in gardens, but I don't know how long they have had it there. There is a fellow in Japan that successfully cultivates it , but thru Tom Velardi this person is not willing to share his methods with the rest,* I think it is a little selfish. www.cypripedium.de I do have one wardii that shows up every year for the past 4 years, but has never flowered and it has not increased.



Tom's photo shows two flowering wardii, how long they are in the earth, are no data . Your interpretation is incorrect .


----------



## Berthold (Mar 18, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Your interpretation is incorrect .



There is no interpretation from Gerhard. So, what do You mean?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 18, 2012)

Berthold said:


> There is no interpretation from Gerhard. So, what do You mean?



Please read the highlighted sentence in bold and read over again in cympripdium.de about wardii.

How know Gerhard, wardii that grow in Japan : Gerhard´s Interpretation


----------



## Berthold (Mar 18, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Please read the highlighted sentence in bold and read over again in cympripdium.de about wardii.
> 
> How know Gerhard, wardii that grow in Japan : Gerhard´s Interpretation



Sorry, there is no interpretation from Gerhard. You are misunderstandig somewhat.
If Gerhard knows somebody in Japan who is growing Cypripedium wardii, that has nothing to do with interpretation. Gerhard knows a lot of Cypripedium growers around the world, also a grower of Cypripedium macranthum rebunense.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 18, 2012)

Why should we fight about Gerhard´s Interpreation , Gerhard will say precisely what he means.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 18, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Why should we fight about Gerhard´s Interpreation , Gerhard will say precisely what he means.



He did allready but You didn't understand.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 18, 2012)

Berthold said:


> He did allready but You didn't understand.



Are you looking for a partner for your tango


----------



## gerhard (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.cypripedium.de/forum/messages/1928.html


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2012)

gerhard said:


> http://www.cypripedium.de/forum/messages/1928.html



I do not understand what you mean. This page I read 4 years ago. Some writers I know.
Is this photo taken in Japan. If I'm not mistaken , this is Ron's photo.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Gerhard,

for you :

http://www.gardensatposthill.com/Website/GPHImages/Cyp wardii A.jpg


----------



## gerhard (Mar 19, 2012)

I have also read this post 4 years ago. Unless I misread it that picture was taken in Japan. And I don't see any reference that it belongs to Ron. Do you mean the picture or the plants?


----------



## gerhard (Mar 19, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I do not understand what you mean. This page I read 4 years ago. Some writers I know.
> Is this photo taken in Japan. If I'm not mistaken , this is Ron's photo.



I also have read this post 4 years ago. Where does it say it was Ron's photo? Is it Ron's photo, whose plants? If I read the post correctly, those plants are /were growing in Japan in a garden setting.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2012)

gerhard said:


> I have also read this post 4 years ago. Unless I misread it that picture was taken in Japan. And I don't see any reference that it belongs to Ron. Do you mean the picture or the plants?



It would be better that you ask fundulopanchax . 

www.gardensatposthill.com


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2012)

gerhard said:


> I also have read this post 4 years ago. Where does it say it was Ron's photo? Is it Ron's photo, whose plants? If I read the post correctly, those plants are /were growing in Japan in a garden setting.



You have misunderstood.

http://www.gardensatposthill.com/Website/GPHImages/Cyp wardii A.jpg


http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...age=1&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0&tx=174&ty=96

I know one who has both: plectrochilum and arietinum


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Gerhard,

Why do you search in the distance . In a country where you live, grow everywhere wardii, north to south and west to east. Did you forgot your friend Hans from Austria.


----------



## gerhard (Mar 20, 2012)

Very good Tai. I admit you do excellent research. My friend HH didn't grow his wardii in his garden. I am about to try it.
Since Ron Burch's efforts a number of years has gone, what ever became of the protocorms of his wardii propageation efforts? Was he successful in raising any plants ex vitro?


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 20, 2012)

If I recall correctly, the wardiis posted by Tom were growing in the northeastern United States by someone who is now a former Slippertalk member. I don't quite recall specifics, but I think they have long since died. Please correct me if I'm wrong on any of that.

EDIT: Yep, dead: http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1573


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2012)

Where in the link from the other forum does it say they are dead?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 20, 2012)

kentuckiense said:


> *If I recall correctly, the wardiis posted by Tom were growing in the northeastern United States by someone who is now a former Slippertalk member.* I don't quite recall specifics, but I think they have long since died. Please correct me if I'm wrong on any of that.
> 
> EDIT: Yep, dead: http://www.slipperorchidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1573



I also understood as you, except Gerhard and Berthold. thank you very much for your explanation.

Tom wrote : “ *A friend of mine *has just taken some shots of his Cyp. wardii in full bloom”

Paul Perakos wrote : “Tom, 
Thanks for posting that wonderful photo of the twin wardii's. It looks like they are doing quite well there in Japan. “

Tom lives in Japan but not the plant . Paul Perakos´s assumption, that the plant grow in Japan, because Tom is living in Japan.

" A friend of mine " does not mean Tom's Japanese friends.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 20, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Where in the link from the other forum does it say they are dead?



That is a good question, let the two gentlemen google 

for you NYEric : see the date :sob:


----------



## Hakone (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is a wardii


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 20, 2012)

Hakone said:


> I also understood as you, except Gerhard and Berthold. thank you very much for your explanation.
> 
> Tom wrote : “ *A friend of mine *has just taken some shots of his Cyp. wardii in full bloom”
> 
> ...



Note in the SOF link that Ron Burch mentions taking off work and driving to collect the seed pods. The plants pictured are exactly the same as the plants in the photo Tom posted. I think those are from another grower in New England (he lives in Connecticut, I think, driving distance from Ron Burch), and he just responded incredulously to Tom Velardi in order to prevent people from finding out those plants were his and bothering him for seeds/pollen/divisions/etc. Furthermore, all of the wardii photos submitted to slipperorchids.info, besides the one from Ron Burch, were submitted by him: http://slipperorchids.info/cypspecies/index.html

Eric, you're right. I just figured they were dead after "collapsing", but it doesn't specifically say that.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 20, 2012)

Kentuckiense , thank you very much again for your explanation.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, all I can say is good luck everyone; hope to see them in culture within my life time!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 20, 2012)

*It wasn't me, honestly!*

It has been a long time since I've logged into this forum. Let's just say that life has been interesting lately.

As for the plants shown in the photo I posted years ago - they were located in the US. They are indeed long since gone. Ron's near heroic attempt at rescuing some green pod embryos from them ultimately failed. The protocorms that initially started to grow stalled and eventually died.

Without naming names, places, etc., I can tell you that NO grower that I know of has had success with this species for more than five seasons. To my knowledge, not even Dr. Holger Perner has had success with growing them from seed. I do know that for a time Orchids By Post, a company in the U.K., offered plants that were being sold as seed grown. I cannot comment further.

So, to date any you see were most likely wild sourced. From time to time they are offered online here in Japan. There was one that sold for around $600 US this winter on Yahoo Auctions - a gentlemen from Honshu was selling it. The plant was obviously wild collected based on the photo - the roots were few and dark in color.

Hopefully this absolves me from being selfish about my great knowledge 

I'll try to get back into action on ST once things get resolved on this end.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2012)

Welcome back, Tom! I hope your back has healed.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Well, all I can say is good luck everyone; hope to see them in culture within my life time!



To my knowledge, I know people who make the seedling wardii


It is too early to make capsules when the plant blooms first time , she has no reserve to survive and the capsules are not fertilized.

Some people are too greedy to make capsules without the plants a chance to give to establish. Transfer in this sense to people. A 13-year-old woman must have children without regard to age. Of course, abortion and death are the result


----------



## Berthold (Mar 21, 2012)

Hakone said:


> It is too early to make capsules when the plant blooms first time , she has no reserve to survive and the capsules are not fertilized.



No, that is a fable. Don't believe everything You read.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2012)

Berthold said:


> No, that is a fable. Don't believe everything You read.



I'm too tired as a tango partner for you :sob:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the info Tom. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 25, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Welcome back, Tom! I hope your back has healed.



Alas, the back is a permanent fixture, but I'm keeping it from getting out of control. At the moment I've got bigger fish to fry.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 25, 2012)

Fry them well, Tom!


----------



## gerhard (Jun 16, 2013)

My wardii is still doing fine. I hope it will bloom next year.


----------



## gerhard (Jun 16, 2013)

*Cyp wardii*


----------



## Dido (Jun 21, 2013)

looks good congrats on this one


----------

